# Choosing a young horse



## Eolith (Sep 30, 2007)

I think it's pretty darn hard to tell much of anything about a horse that is still growing... they do have that potential to "grow out of it" for a lot of issues.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Some things may change but if they have crooked legs or obvious conformation flaws other than gawkiness then that woun't change. Most well put together horses look good even as they grow.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Agreed, an experienced eye can usually tell the things that could lead to soundness issues. A lot of their potential can also be seen by looking at their parents and bloodlines.


----------



## Allison C (Sep 14, 2010)

Thanks guys!! I'll make sure to bring an experienced young horse buyer with me if I decide to go that direction


----------

